# What Are You Currently Playing? (May 2007)



## McMurphy (May 5, 2007)

I haven't posted one of these threads for some time now, so what is everyone plugging away at now that the summer season has arrived (on this side of the planet, of course)?

I am still playing Jak X from time to time, but mostly just online.  In addition, my offline playing has been dedicated to Playstation 2's version of Marvel Ultimate Alliance by Activision.


----------



## Nikitta (May 5, 2007)

I just bought Jade Empire, special edition for PC.

The graphics are definitely nice, the setting of the story is good enough and I like the controls. 

The fighting is kind of hard for me; it takes skills as opposed to the games where the opponent just stands in one place when you fight him/her/it and you keep targeting your oponent once selected. I like how it works in this game because it flows nicely. I just get my butt kicked a lot


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 5, 2007)

loving STALKER, shadow of chernobyl, great game, great graphic, fantastic music, takes the FPS game and adds elements of rpg to it. 

This month I am going to restart my FF12, I stalled abit and I now play to start again and see if I can enjoy it more, I have a feeling I was doing something wrong but I think I have cracked it now.


----------



## Lenny (May 5, 2007)

Well, I finished *Resistance: Fall of Man* for the PS3 on 1st May, and between periods of Oblivion, I'll load it up and play with the new weapons.

I've played a few hours of *Motorstorm*, too (PS3 again).

But my main game, is *Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion*, which I got on Monday (do I really need to say PS3 for a third time? ). An absolutely amazing game!! I've had it 5 days, and I've sunk 30 hours into it already. Which, even though I think it's a lot of time spent, I know is barely a scratch on it's enormous surface.


----------



## Quokka (May 7, 2007)

I think Im fast becoming an ex-gamer, used to spend lots of time playing games, looking forward to new games etc but I'd rarely spend more than an hour or two a week gaming now. 

I was making my way through _Mech Assualt_ recently and also playing a bit of _Grand Prix 4_ but my comp needs updating before I can get the mods to run smoothly so that's been put on hold. 

So sad as it sounds I've gone fully retro and downloaded an emulator to have another run through of _Shining Force_ 2 and to be honest its fitting the bill nicely, a bit of fun that I can just sit down and play for an hour or so and then put aside


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 7, 2007)

I currently have Yakuza for the PS2 on the go, and Quake 4 for the 360.

However both of these have been taken to the wayside whilst I play through the Oblvion expansion pack.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 7, 2007)

Gimme another month, and it should be FFXII, finally


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 8, 2007)

Just finished the Jade Empire remake for the PC from Bioware and I have to say that the folks at Bioware really do know how to tell a story, and not only that a story that I want to be a part of. 

I loved that game so much that I went and ordered Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 1 and 2. I am currently about 1/2 way through 1 and its just as good as Jade Empire.

The folks at Bioware really do make some of the best games out there.


----------



## Lord P13rr3 (May 9, 2007)

I'm really into Oblivion right now. I really like the massive world u can play in and the load of modding u can do on it. 
I'mm looking forward to Pirates Of The Burining sea, though. I looks amazing!


----------



## The Ace (May 9, 2007)

Balls of Steel Pinball,  Love it, also has anyone else played "Adventure Pinball, Forgotten Island ?" I found it fun, if wierd.


----------



## Firefly (May 11, 2007)

Currently playing Oblivion and the Shivering Isles though I must confess I'm finding them a little dull and repetitive. Thinking of buying the Lord of The Rings online game.


----------



## Joel007 (May 11, 2007)

Still working my way through the amazing game known as *Neverwinter Nights 2*. And still playing the great classic *Warcraft3*. don't have time for much else at the moment, although I love a good multiplayer game of *Super Smash Bro's Melee*


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2007)

Neverwinter Nights 2 is it predominatly an online game or is more like the first game a single-player adventure?


----------



## Joel007 (May 12, 2007)

I've only tried it Single player so far.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 17, 2007)

ive been just fiddiling with never winter nights but mostly im playing the twilight princesss and its pritty damn good


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 17, 2007)

FIFA07, while avoiding revision. I've got Yeovil into the Champion's League this season


----------



## Tabasco (May 20, 2007)

Guild Wars. 

Just killing time there until someone announces a new Mechwarrior game for the PC.


----------



## Balinor (May 24, 2007)

WoW (Terenas server - Alliance druid - Liraiel)
LOTRO (Gilrain server - Loremaster - Liraiel)


----------



## MacFarc (May 25, 2007)

Currently playing Spiderman and Transformers.


----------



## Chupacobra (May 28, 2007)

TA Kingdoms.

I loved the original TA, but I'm afraid that I'm finding Kingdoms a bit ho hum. 

I really should get a copy of whatever version of Civilisation will run on this PC. That would keep me more than happy.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 28, 2007)

scarface the world is yours 

its pritty sweet kind of a gta:vc rip off but still hold true to the scarface ways (swearing and saying balls in every second sentance) the driving is clunky but all in all a good game

god of war 2

a huge dissapointment nice graphics and story and gameplay but it was short wayyyyyy to short, me and a freind beat it in one night and it didnt even finish i know it was a set up for 3 but still come on i expected to see some titans kicking the crap out of the gods


----------



## djp (May 29, 2007)

Well..._hoping_ to play Dark Messiah if I can fool my PC into thinking it can handle it. Also starting Prince of Persia.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 29, 2007)

Rise of Legends. Love this game


----------



## Joel007 (May 29, 2007)

Chupacobra said:


> TA Kingdoms.
> 
> I loved the original TA, but I'm afraid that I'm finding Kingdoms a bit ho hum.
> 
> I really should get a copy of whatever version of Civilisation will run on this PC. That would keep me more than happy.




I found Kingdoms to be quite a disappointment, especially given the power of the cheap defensive towers. 

If you want a low gfx but well made civilisation game, you can get Alpha Centauri: Alien Crossfire at the abandoned games website 

Home of the Underdogs - Entry: Sid Meier's Alien Crossfire


----------



## Somni (May 30, 2007)

I love Alpha Centauri.  I hope it still works when Vista becomes standard.


----------



## ken1a (May 31, 2007)

I'm currently playing the Norse campaign in Age of Mythology-one of the best rts I've played in a long time.


----------



## ken1a (May 31, 2007)

Rane Longfox said:


> Rise of Legends. Love this game


I thought the game was great as well- I wonder why it wasn't more popular? I was hoping for an expansion- but I doubt we'll get one.


----------



## Firefly (Jun 2, 2007)

Any of you guys know what 'StarTrek Legacy' is like?


----------



## Bikewer (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm trying to revive my sim-racing career with GTR2.   I have a MOMO force-feedback steering wheel/pedals set up, and spent many hours trying to master such simulation-racing games as Grand Prix Legends and the various sports-car mods for EA's F1 series.
GTR and the updated GTR2 are likely the most-realistic racing games currently available, with super-accurate physics, car setup, and even the MOTEC electronic monitoring system.

Alas, I'm too old and slow to compete with the fast guys online, but I can aspire to keep up with the AI.....


----------



## Quokka (Jun 11, 2007)

I liked Grand Prix legends, played a little bit of GP4 but I found the handling in GPL made it more fun. Both great sims, depending on what your looking for, like you said superseded now by GTR/2.

Was bored the other day and picked up Empire Earth for $20 (minus any guide/booket which is a pain). So far its been good playing a RTS again, not that I've gotten out of the bronze age yet (random maps) I just have to start playing it to win.

Hopefully I'll get the computer sorted in a few weeks so I can go out and get a more recent rts, for now I'm mainly trying to get a handle on the basic tactics. I've a bad habit of sending 1 civilian to a job 10 should be doing.


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 12, 2007)

Dungeon Siege I (intermittendly) and WoW (I'd almost say obsessively.. Almost  )


----------



## Somni (Jun 12, 2007)

Battlechess.  Old, I know but still fun.


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 12, 2007)

I used to love playing laser chess. So much more difficult than normal chess


----------



## cornelius (Jun 12, 2007)

Battle realms (demo)
diablo II

planning on giving the Elder scrolls IV Oblivion expansion a try shivering Isles, looks brutal ( in a good sense of the word)

want to get into Dungeon siege again, multiplayer that is


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 12, 2007)

Spider Solitare on the PC (I'm a hard gamer, don't you know?).


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 13, 2007)

Ooh, card games, I totally forgot about those...


----------



## Firefly (Jul 15, 2007)

Currently playing Neverwinter Nights 2, love rpg's however this one seems a little bugged in parts. Cornelius with regards too Oblivions Shivering Isles it gets dull and repetitive pretty quickly.


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk (Jul 15, 2007)

the game that im playing currently is Dwarf Fortress


----------



## Lenny (Jul 15, 2007)

Two months later...

Still playing *Oblivion*.  Yet still no* Shivering Isles*.  I do wish Bethesda would hurry up with it, or at least announce when they're bringing it to the PS3.


----------



## thecommabandit (Jul 16, 2007)

I was playing Freelancer (would've been about the seventh time through but I got a mod so I didn't need to do the storyline) but the giant awesome overhaul mod I was using liked to make the game CTD every few minutes, which as you can imagine is rather frustrating when doing a mission that involves flying 30km, destroying five heavily-armoured battleships and their escorts and then flying back to a base so it saves.

Also been 'playing' Orbiter on and off, it's this cool space flight simulator, been trying to play through some downloaded scenarios where a ship of human colonists arrive in the 55 Cancri system, but I have yet to master the art of orbital transfer  (well, I did transfer from a moon to it's parent gas giant once, but that was because I burnt out all my fuel for a few seconds on a 1000x timescale).

And once again, I'm installing Neverwinter Nights 2 to have a go at it again, never got round to finishing it since I had put all my awesome crafting materials on Shandra and of course (zomg spoiler!) she kills herself eventually, before I had a chance to get them back . That put me off since I was playing a fighter-sorcerer  and wanted to craft myself some armour with negative arcane spell failure so I wouldn't be cursing when all my fireballs fizzled out


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 16, 2007)

I hadn't played any games for absolutely ages. About 6 weeks ago a friend of mine persuaded me to try the free WoW 10 day trial. Now I have no life. The game should carry a health warning.


----------



## Garron (Jul 16, 2007)

Lord of the Rings Online on the Gladden Server.

Have a level 50 Captain.


----------



## bruno-1012 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tomb Raider Anniversary

Plus a bit retro - Elite.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jul 21, 2007)

Garron said:


> Lord of the Rings Online on the Gladden Server.
> 
> Have a level 50 Captain.


 
I am also playing Lord of the Rings Online, though I have only just started and I am on Landroval server, the unofficial RP server. I have a level 16 Hobbit Minstrel named Landion. It is really quite a good representation of the Tolkien world described in the books, and those who have read the books will be constantly reminded of them while they are playing this game. I would say that Turbine has done a very good job, much better then I expected, of creating a virtual Middle Earth. 

One of the coolest features is the music system. In the game you can purchase instruments and play your own music on them. All the notes are mapped to your keyboard and there have become some extremely talented musicians, of which I am not one! lol its quite hard to learn to play.

However even the more challenged players, like me, can play like a pro with .abc songs. You save .abc songs to the game directory and then in game type /play song name and you will play the song. However anyone can tell if you are playing for real or if you are playing an abc song. When playing notes stream off of the intrument into the air, it looks quite good, however the notes of a real player and the notes of an abc song player look different.

I have seen small groups of two or three in the Prancing Pony and they were really very good! They had my Hobbit dancing to their music!


----------



## Talysia (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm currently playing Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## Bikewer (Jul 29, 2007)

Just picked up a copy of Chronicles of Riddick-Butcher Bay.   This was a greatly under-rated game that got excellent critical reviews but evidently didn't sell very well.
High production values, with voice-acting by Diesel himself and a lot of well-known Hollywood types.
Good graphics too.
Part RPG, part shooter, part puzzler; Riddick has to escape from the "unescapable" Butcher Bay prison.


----------



## Talysia (Jul 29, 2007)

Having a break from Final Fantasy XII (for now) to play Wild Arms 4.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 29, 2007)

_Me,my brother and little sister have been playing alot of_ _*Gran Tourismo 4,Soul Calibur II.


Soul Calibur II *we havent played for a long time and we have become newbies on fighters we would own others with.

It hurts me seeing getting my ass kicked with my fav Sophitia just cause i cant remember the moves that i use to destory others with 
_


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 29, 2007)

Medieval Total War. Still. Again.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 1, 2007)

_*God of War(PS2)*_


Pretty good and very cool moves but way too easy bosses for my taste.


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk (Aug 1, 2007)

@snowdog: 1 or 2?


----------



## raise-an-empire (Aug 3, 2007)

Currently playing:  Colin McRae: DiRT, Flight Simulator X, Harry Potter: TOOTP, and very eagerly waiting for CRYSIS


----------



## Duchessprozac (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm currently playing the Darkness, which I'm not overly enthralled by. It has a great story, graphics and voices (MIke Patton is great as The Darkness) but the game itself is lacking,. Movement is too slow, it's too easy to die, the missions are a bit lame and some of the levels are a nightmare to know where to go.

I'm also playing Dawn of War on the PC. I've not started on the single player yet as I've been playing skirmishes but it is fantastic. It's saved me a fortune in rebuying a WH40K army and all the books.


----------



## Naryaló S dú (Aug 3, 2007)

With the fact that I can barely play game son my computer due to a possible over-heating program, I haven't been playing much lately.  Recently played games are:

-Resident Evil 4 (gamecube)
-Resident Evil (gamecube)
-World of Warcraft
-Battlefield 2142
-Counter-Strike: Source
-Counter-Strike: Condition Zero
-Medieval 2: Total War
-some Naruto game for gamecube my friend bought
-Comand and Conquer: Generals
-Half-Life 2
-Half-Life 2: Death Match
-The Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle-Earth

Realize this is basically within the year


----------



## Lenny (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been having a crack at the GRAW2 demo in the PS Store... I downloaded it last night, played it for about an hour, and I've died no less than 9 times.


----------



## Lirael (Aug 6, 2007)

I tend to play several games at once. I've been playing Pokemon Pearl a fair amount. I'm also nearing the end of Final Fantasy VIII, I've been working on Final Fantasy XII, trying out Okami and I was addicted to Zelda for a time, a game I plan to complete within the next few weeks.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 6, 2007)

Snowdog said:


> Medieval Total War. Still. Again.




Who are you playing as ?


Im playing France and crushing Milan and Holy Roman Empire with my *Prince Luois The Merciless *


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk (Aug 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Snowdog*
> _Medieval Total War. Still. Again_.


 
im currently the Danish, and i have recently taken the Holy Land (jerusalem, acre, jedda, antioch, gaza) and am also at war with those perfidious Milanese (dont you just love it when the pope excommunicates your trading rivals, free crusades for all) XD


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 8, 2007)

Sir_Sparhawk said:


> @snowdog: 1 or 2?



1. My PC can't run M2TW. I have about 6 mods installed so it's effectively 6 different games. Currently playing the BKB Super Mod.


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 8, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Who are you playing as ?
> 
> 
> Im playing France and crushing Milan and Holy Roman Empire with my *Prince Luois The Merciless *



I like playing the Byzantines, mostly because they have a great defendable geographical position. Playing one of the Spanish factions is also good for that. One of the big minuses of an otherwise excellent game was the lack of a construction set. Don't get me wrong, the modding community is first-class, the teams work on their projects for years, but wouldn't it have been fantastic to be able to generate random campaign maps?


----------



## Connavar (Aug 9, 2007)

Its alittle shame you arent playing M"TW, its so great. So many new things even from Rome Total War.


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 9, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Its alittle shame you arent playing M"TW, its so great. So many new things even from Rome Total War.



I just couldn't get into Rome. To play M2TW I'd need a new graphics card and it would have to be AGP if I don't also want to get a new MB. I am tempted because they're doing a Warhammer mod for it which looks a hell of a lot better than the recent Warhammer game which bombed.

At the moment though, I've got more important uses for the money.


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't moved on for some time now, so, mainly, I am still playing Jak X but only online at this point. Otherwise, I have been a bit too busy with work to dedicate myself with a newer purchase.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowdog said:


> I just couldn't get into Rome. To play M2TW I'd need a new graphics card and it would have to be AGP if I don't also want to get a new MB. I am tempted because they're doing a Warhammer mod for it which looks a hell of a lot better than the recent Warhammer game which bombed.
> 
> At the moment though, I've got more important uses for the money.



 Who wouldnt enjoy playing  Julius Cesar's clan and taking revenge on Brutus  and crushing The Senate 

Several times playing M2TW i have thought, they MUST make Rome Total War 2 as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 10, 2007)

No-one knows (who's talking) but the betting seems to be on Napoleon: Total War being the next one. My favourite era would be ancient Greece, but that's pretty unlikely.


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk (Aug 10, 2007)

i have to agree with you there snowdog on the favourite era


----------



## Quokka (Aug 13, 2007)

After a brief pause due to the spontaneous combustion of my motherboard, Im back playing Empire Earth, solo random maps. I havent played an RTS in years and Im finally starting to get the hang of it, I've stopped trying to build Fort Nox and am having fun keeping a raiding party of calvary constantly moving. Now if I can just start producing enough civilians I might just have a clue. Ideally Im hoping to get some more practice with EE then update to EE3 or something similar and start playing online, at the moment I think id just get kained


----------



## UltraCulture (Aug 16, 2007)

I've mainly been playing Forza 2 recently, but hopefully some time this month a certain little gem of a game is going to be available on XBOX Live Marketplace....



*Speedball 2*



What a game this was all those years ago on the Amiga, it's graphically upgraded for the Xbox with downloadable content.

Also upgraded version for PC to be released(not sure on release date.)

I cant wait.


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 16, 2007)

I've just started working my way through Prey (PC) at the moment, I like the portals and gravity changes. It would probably be more creepy if I played it for longer at a time but I find it hard to get into the game atmosphere after being at work all day.
Worms 3D (PC) is fun too, I still haven't perfected the Bazooka and Grenades but I'm getting there 
Red Steel (Wii) is an interesting game, I'm looking forward to seeing what else they'll be able to cook up for the gun/sword controls in the future. As it is I'm going for 100% accuracy and headshots.


----------



## Hypes (Aug 18, 2007)

I just finished the storyline in_Freelancer_, a brilliant action/rpg space game from 2003. It's extremely open-ended, and the game is just about beginning after a 20-hour completed stint of main plot. Awesome game!

Other than that, it's mostly multiplayer Company of Heroes (IMHO, the best RTS game out there at the moment) or Steam games such as Garry's Mod.


----------



## Talysia (Aug 18, 2007)

Going back to Final Fantasy XII after finishing (the rather easier than I thought) Wild Arms 4.


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 22, 2007)

Now we know what the next Total War game will be: Empire: Total War - Preview: Empire: Total War - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## Connavar (Aug 22, 2007)

Snowdog said:


> No-one knows (who's talking) but the betting seems to be on Napoleon: Total War being the next one. My favourite era would be ancient Greece, but that's pretty unlikely.




Napoleon : TW would be awesome.  Edit: Only now i saw your latest post about Empire:TW!


Hehe my fav era is Ancient Greece too.

I mean to play Sparta vs Athens for example.  Phalanx!

Hehe would be fun if there was a historical battle mode for the famous 300 battle. Time trial style, how long you can survive against Xeres's horde


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 22, 2007)

Finally, a Total War game with naval battles  It was the only thing missing from Medieval 2...


----------



## Lenny (Aug 23, 2007)

Just been playing two demo's I've downloaded from PSN - *DiRT* and *Folklore*.

DiRT is a racing game... prettyish, but not a touch on *Motorstorm*, I have to say. The physics aren't the best, and (unlike Motorstorm) tracks aren't left in the dirt, which you'd think would be in, especially with the games title being what it is.

Folklore is, well, a typical JRPG. Very pretty, and a bit strange.  I've only played five minutes, and will play some more tomorrow, but I'm already liking it. The whole battle system involves you using "Folks" you are given at the start, to fight other folks, and kind of steal their soul (a shadow of the Folk pops up above them, in red, when the Folk is down). Now this makes very nice, and clever, use of Sixaxis - you latch on with R1 to create some sort of light connection with the shadows, and then jerk the controller up. This is followed by an animation of the character whipping the connection up and ripping the shadow from the Folk. The bigger the creatures, the more times you have to do it, as if it's harder to do. I think it's rather clever, to be honest.


----------

